# In search of....



## Duchygal (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello! New to this forum. We just recently lost of beautiful boy, Kirby, and his doggie sister, Duchess is as sad as we are. We are looking to adopt another female, and have applied to our local Golden rescue, but would appreciate any leads for a dog between 6 months and 6 years, female, good with other dogs. We are in the Chicago area. Any help, suggestions, etc welcome


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

I am sorry for your loss of Kirby. 

Have you checked Craigslist or Petfinder.com? I adopted both of my Goldens, they were both listed on Petfinder.com. It shows listings of dogs in Rescues and in shelters. 

My girl was adopted from a GR Rescue and I found my boy at my County Humane Society. 

GR Rescues get dogs in on a regular basis, sometime they have dogs in the Rescue that are not available for adoption and not listed yet because they are undergoing medical treatment. Give the Rescue some time to process your application, they also try to make the best match possible for the dog and adopter which can take time sometimes. 

Best of luck to you, keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duchygal*

I am so sorry about Kirby.
I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List and here is his picture at 9 mos. old.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-3.html


----------

